# my chauncey ate a nail- I think!



## chauncey-mommy (Jun 23, 2006)

Yikes! I think my 1 year old little saint ate a small nail. Has anything like this happened to anyone. He's acting normal and eating just fine, I just don't know what to do. I was thinking of waiting a day or two to see if he poops it out or if he starts acting weird I'll take him to the vet for xrays. 
Any comments, suggestions-


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah i think your acting right on this. If his behaviour doesnt change,then he might just pass it through,but if your really worried,then do what you thinks best.

My Milo eats EVERYTHING! And i mean..EVERYTHING!
Bits of paper,foil,potato peeling that falls on the floor,even hairballs lol


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Sandra1961 said:


> My Milo eats EVERYTHING! And i mean..EVERYTHING!
> Bits of paper,foil,potato peeling that falls on the floor,even hairballs lol


Oh I hate when Yoshi eats hair.. The other day he had a piece of poop hanging from him by a hair... MY HAIR!! I had to grab it and pull my long hair out of his bum, and I'm sure that didn't feel too good!

Chauncey-mommy, I think if he really ate it, it may upset his tummy if it gets caught or disrupts anything. If he's acting fine and eating and pooping okay, then don't worry too much. But if he really ate it, and it doesn't pass in a few days, maybe cosider getting an x-ray just in case! I think I would, cause I'm paranoid, and a nail can do a lot of damage in such a little digestive tract!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

how sure are you? if your pretty sure, i'd head right to the vet a nail could kill them by the time you find out on your own...but thats just my opinion


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> how sure are you? if your pretty sure, i'd head right to the vet a nail could kill them by the time you find out on your own...but thats just my opinion


I agree. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> how sure are you? if your pretty sure, i'd head right to the vet a nail could kill them by the time you find out on your own...but thats just my opinion


I totally agree. I wouldn't wait for him to try and pass it, it could puncture his intestines  I'd take him to the vet right away and get it out of him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes i agree too, i wouldnt wait and would be worrying if it tore a hole in his bowel or whatever as it was moving down.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with the others vet straight away because it can cause major internal damage if it doesnt pass through properly, I swallowed a screw when I was about 6 *please dont ask me how* and I had to be rushed to hospital to make sure it was passing throught my system you'll also need to check to make sure it's actually passed through but I do have a very cool x-ray of a screw illuminated (ok I'm strange), also check for any blood or discolouration i.e. black or darker when he goes to the toilet thats a sign of internal bleeding.


----------



## chauncey-mommy (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks sooo much everyone, he's acting fine, I'm gonna do one final walk thru the room and the vaccum bag and see if I find the damn nail! if not I'm gonna take him for xrays...I'm also 2 weeks away from labor and i can't remember anything anymore or really get anything done...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

chauncey-mommy said:


> I'm also 2 weeks away from labor and i can't remember anything anymore or really get anything done...


Congrats! Boy or girl?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck! I was one week away from labor (scheduled c-section) in the middle of winter when my sheltie ate an entire bag of Hershey's kisses (foil and all). I have vivid memories of calling the vet and being told to induce vomiting with syrup of ipecac. We went outside and stood back waiting for it after giving her the syrup. NOTHING. Then we went to the vet to get activated charcoal, and he told us to take her outside because "for sure" she would start with terrible diarhea. NOTHING. I was tired, pregnant and cold. She ended up being FINE. Happy Valentine's Day to me. 

I also was big pregnant and dealing with skunks/dogs a year and a 1/2 later.

So, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## chauncey-mommy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm having a boy, Reese. I can't wait, it sucks being hungry and not being able to fit much food in your stomach!
Chauncey's doing fine, I called different vets to check xrays prices and i was surpriced that Petsmart was the most expensive, than someone at an animal hospital gave me great advice, a vet over the phone (THEY WERE SUPER HELPFUL) told me to actually wait since the nail had probably moved out of his stomach, also the she mentioned to just watch his poop and behavior, it's been gross but I've gone thru all his poops. It's been almost 3 days and nothing showed and he's normal so I think he didn't eat it, but it drives me nuts. 
Well good luck with your baby... i have no idea what to expect with labor!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Piggiepi said:


> Oh I hate when Yoshi eats hair.. The other day he had a piece of poop hanging from him by a hair... MY HAIR!! I had to grab it and pull my long hair out of his bum, and I'm sure that didn't feel too good!


Oh my,i used to have to do this regularly,i bet it tickles them like hell when you pull the hair out his bum lol
I havent needed to do it for ages,but that doesnt stop the fact that Milo eats hair


----------

